# Removal of foreign body from bone



## akillcoyne (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not finding the CPT code for the removal of a nail from the bone of a finger.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 7, 2013)

Try code range 20670-20680.
These are all-Arthrotomy, with exploration, drainage, or removal of loose or foreign body.


----------



## jdemar (Feb 8, 2013)

More info. is needed, is it from surgical hardware, why are they removing it-painful, or is it from a traumatic  current injury and is it the he bone/or joint?


----------



## akillcoyne (Feb 8, 2013)

Pt drove nail into his middle phalanx, so not an implant, just an injury.


----------



## jdemar (Feb 8, 2013)

No fracture, w/o op note; I'd start with 20103.


----------

